# happy St Patrick's Day / Bending The Boyne



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Note: this thread's title will change every week to reflect the most recent post --- now at page 3. **

If you like Jean Auel, Mary Renault, E. Rutherfurd, Michener, then you may enjoy this novel -- researched and lively historical fiction set in the early Bronze Age.

This is the place to ask the author about the setting, the plot, why the cover has massive carved boulders on it, and most anything about Ireland or the Bronze Age in the north Atlantic.

DESCRIPTION
2200 BCE: Changes rocking the Continent reach Eire with the dawning Bronze Age. Well before any Celts, marauders invade the island seeking copper and gold. The young astronomer Boann and the enigmatic Cian need all their wits and courage to save their people and their great Boyne mounds, when long bronze knives challenge the peaceful native starwatchers. Tensions on Eire between new and old cultures and between Boann, Elcmar, and her son Aengus, ultimately explode. What emerges from the rubble of battle are the legends of Ireland's beginnings in a totally new light.

Larger than myth, this tale echoes with medieval texts, and cult heroes modern and ancient. By the final temporal twist, factual prehistory is bending into images of leprechauns who guard Eire's gold for eternity. As ever, the victors will spin the myths.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info, moderators!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

A few samples of the professional reviews to date:

"...This is a superb novel that will be of particular interest to readers of historical fiction as well as those with a keen interest in archeology and mythmaking."
--_Foreword_ Review

"...Thought-provoking and entertaining."
--_The Irish News,_ June 2011

"..._Bending the Boyne _ is a masterful weaving of myth, prehistory, and modern reality that reads faultlessly."
--Nancy Lorraine, Senior Reviewer, _MBR Bookwatch _

Readers, this thread is the place to ask questions about this unique novel of ancient Ireland and the north Atlantic -- look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Today's post, the weekly allotment, gives some background for _Bending The Boyne_.

Older than the pyramids and Stonehenge, the Boyne passage mounds fell out of use around the end of the third millennium BCE as did megaliths along much of the north Atlantic coasts, from the Pyrenees to Brittany and into the Isles. This had nothing to do with "Celts" as that culture didn't appear for over a thousand years in the Isles. But 21st century archaeology reveals a compelling story of change. This is the first novel of Bronze Age Ireland to explore what may have happened. The passage mounds and their carved rocks are now acknowledged to be intricately engineered observatories for movements of sun, moon, and constellations.

The challenge was, what character should center the story of the great Boyne passage mounds and how they came to be abandoned?

Boann, a figure now described as a goddess to fit modern concepts, is associated with the river Boyne and with the white river in the sky, the Milky Way. She appears briefly in the earliest myths and then she literally disappears. Her life is sketchily set forth in fragments. She is said to have a number of husbands, and a little dog named Dabilla. Her son Aengus is strongly associated with the passage mound now called Newgrange, but in a prehistoric version of Who's Your Daddy? The myths are not clear on just who is his father. It is clear that Boann is the mother of Aengus. In this novel she is also an apprentice learning her people's astronomy.

Boann's impassioned struggle to hold on to her people's astronomy and their values forms the central conflict in Bending The Boyne, when marauders seeking gold reach the Boyne to plunder it. She faces the choice of duty as against personal desires. Boann's lover Cian, another sketchy figure from the earliest mythology, is banished overseas. From there he figures out how to help Boann and his people survive the incoming warriors in a profound way.

The discord surrounding Aengus' paternity haunts him into adulthood and leads to the shocking result when Aengus finally confronts Elcmar, the invader who married Boann for his own purposes.

Aengus knows that "all of time is made up of night and day." He intends to hold onto the Boyne forever, newcomers or not. Truth is stranger than fiction. To our era, the great passage inside Newgrange, over 60 feet in length, still welcomes the rays of winter solstice sunrise after more than 4,000 years. So it is that Aengus, the young son of Boann, returns at solstice to shine upon Eire. The Boyne complex in Ireland is now a UN World Heritage site that has tens of thousands of visitors annually. Perhaps the builders knew this structure could last forever.

The huge mounds faded from the myths and were later described as elfmounds, dismissed in later centuries by those who had ample reason to act as spin doctors. The gold hidden in those mounds is not metal, it is the myths themselves and the rich heritage of Irish literature inspired by Boann and Aengus from the likes of Yeats, Synge, Joyce, Flann O'Brien, and others. The astute reader will catch echoes of these in Bending The Boyne. In addition to deconstructing the myth of Boann and her son Aengus, this novel holds a mirror up to notions of myth and celebrity, to beliefs and how they arise.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

...August is supposed to be a doldrums month for book sales, but they have been steady in both print and Kindle, so a thank-you to new readers of 
BENDING THE BOYNE.

Also a good week for new reviews, blog posts, and a news article. It is so interesting to get feedback and different perspectives as more reviews appear.

Join the fans! (soon to number 600 on Facebook)

What are _you waiting for_?


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Another good week. It's been a surprise to see the ratio of Kindle sales to print sales and that is holding steady. Hope all the Kindle readers are very pleased --

Don't forget to read the Author's Note and back matter pages via Kindle. Check out those two maps in front matter to see where Cian voyages in a Bronze Age _currach_, and later in a _naomhog_, along the north Atlantic coasts. The famed Dover Boat, the earliest known Atlantic plank vessel, makes its appearance in _Bending The Boyne _ as well.

This author has seen the Dover boat at the fine museum in Dover, Kent, UK and attended an archaeology conference there. That is also where I met the divers who found Bronze Age scrap in the Channel; a detail that came to be included in this novel. They are a group of regular lads who love diving and love marine archaeology.

The historical fiction authors' thread (this section of the threads) today contains interesting posts from other authors re: Author notes and Biblio material that enhance reader enjoyment and understanding. The Author's Note in _Bending The Boyne _ contains a joke or two so it's well worth reading!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Another bog body found, during the past week. This one may date to around 1,000 BCE ( 3,000 years ago). Like others it shows signs of "ritualistic" killing presumably from the upper torso having been encased by a leather bag. Unless of course your poor auld lad _put a bag over his own head and arms then wandered into the bog..._

If others follow Bronze Age archaeology updates, let me know. We could compare sources!

And from a recent review of _*Bending The Boyne*_, a reader in the UK --

"So good to read something about ancient Ireland that does not resort to modern, usually misinformed, obsession with Celts! "


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

The weekly message in a bottle (Irish single malt, naturally!)

Another thread on KB has comments re: books coming out with audiotracks. What sounds / music would be on an audio track for this title?

: Lots of bird noises, the wind through tall grasses, ocean sounds at the shore and raging storms over the waves, and of course,

pipes. The pipes have been in the Isles for at least as long as the great Boyne mounds if not a bit longer; per a set of wooden musical pipes found in county Dublin.

And drums, the flat hoop drum called the _bodhran_. It produces a deep drumming that resonates into your bones. Parts of this novel were written while listening to _bodhran _ music and those deep cadences come through in reading it-- possibly annoying to some readers!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting. Good to meet a fellow historical writer.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, time for the 7-day stand and stretch. Gets really auld sitting around in here for 7 days waiting to post again. Readers, be nice. Say hello at least. Sure, won't this pooor author be prehistoric after a few more months in here?

This week's archaeo news: Orkney. As predicted by many, well at least by the author here, the professionals continue to dig up portions of my novel. The materiality is where it is predicted to lie. So now it's Orkney and they've found a concentration of impressive structures. _What, like the grand structure of Maes Howe existed in a vacuum at the edge of the known world northeast of what is now Scotland?_ But sure, maybe the surprised tone in the news reporting was just silliness by the media.

One valid surprise has been that certain stones showed evidence of pigment decoration, a first in that part of the Isles. Remember, we are talking early Bronze Age Atlantic. It is over 4,000 years ago. Troy is just a few huts, Greek cities and Rome do not exist.

Here's an attempt to post a link to the article for those who like to go to the source material:

Orkney continues to yield impressive building remains -- http://irisharchaeology.ie/archives/805

Now have a look at Bending The Boyne, in which the longstanding links between the Boyne center and Orkney are part of the story.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

September 11, 2011

_Requiescat in pace_


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Many thanks to Allison Harper for my author blogspot September 16 on her blog :
http://themusingsofabookjunkie.blogspot.com/ , in part as follows:

"...The very notion of being a celebrity or warrior-hero probably arose at this time, the third millennium BCE, as shown by a big change in burials from cremation and mass deposits of bone and ashes to individual burials in cists, usually males, buried with prestige objects like copper daggers and gold jewelry.

And what did Elcmar do with that white horse? Certain grisly aspects of the hero-making of Elcmar, the Invaders' champion, have been glossed over by all but a few academics (and some passages of _Finnegans Wake_) but yes, that ceremony is thought to have involved carnal union with a white horse. The union was to ensure the land's fertility. In later times, the horse was dismembered and put into a great cauldron that the "king" climbed into to soak in the poor dead beast's blood. In still later times, a bad leader was ritually tortured and killed.

It is also the case that in what we now call Spain, and possibly in the eastern part of the UK, some tribes practiced ritual cannibalism. This author chose to draw stark contrast between Starwatchers and Invaders rather than overemphasize the strangest cultural practices of the Bronze Age. ..."


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Various signings and speaking engagements begin to fill the fall schedule, as _*Bending The Boyne * _ reaches six months in print ( and now via Kindle/apps).

Though at first it looked like male readers interested in astronomy or prehistory favored this novel, the enthusiastic reviewers have also been women. For example:

"A great book about a little-known era of Irish history. Both the story and characters are engaging, and I felt the research was quite sound, the detail amazing. My only quibble was the present-day opening chapter, which I felt was unnecessary: I would have preferred to move right into the past--and the story. But a great effort all around--looking forward to future books! "


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

An excerpt of _*Bending The Boyne * _ has been posted on Newgrange.com for several months, as follows:

http://www.newgrange.com/bending-the-boyne.htm .

Newgrange.com is an excellent site for photos of the mounds, articles, video clips of winter solstice, and books for further reading on this UN World Heritage area, the Boyne landscape.

This novel can be ordered using the link above to Amazon.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

[ There is no one here to take your call.

The author is writing the second novel, set later in the Atlantic Bronze Age.

Please peruse the earlier posts above for more information,

and check out the _Bending The Boyne _ Facebook page with over 700 ecstatic fans and its Wall w/ updates on a somewhat regular basis,

Also see the author's website at www.jsdunnbooks.com . It has great info and links to cool stuff that you never knew about.

Please leave a message after the beep and we will return your call as soon as possible. *BEEP* ]


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Sunday on KB! Time to stand and stretch inside this little space.

Great blogspot this week for *Bending The Boyne* by a reviewer looking at the novel from the fantasy/myth aspects :

" ...This book is so well written and the story line moved at just the right pace and kept me interested to the point that I was getting up in the middle of the night to read. I could not put my kindle down!

This book is not an easy read, however if you are looking for a book that engages all of your senses and your intellect then this book is for you. Reading this book was such an enjoyable experience and with that said I give it 5 Stars. "
http://www.darkissreads.com/2011/10/bending-boyne-by-js-dunn.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Giveaway: one Kindle copy to the first reader who leaves a reply or pertinent question here ! Or a love letter, or whatever...
You can PM me with your email to send the Kindle...*

Meanwhile this week in archaeo-news, the pros will be doing a nonintrusive imaging look into the massive Newgrange mound to see if it also has two passages rather than one.

And there is an interesting Q&A today with the author on www.unusualhistoricals.com --

_* slan*_


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

_Samhain, _ the night of the dead -- far removed from the modern childrens' holiday and trick or treating. It falls between autumn equinox and winter solstice and thus is a "crossquarter" on the solar calendar.

Bonfires on Samhain remained a custom in rural areas of the Atlantic coasts that had gaelic influence, well into the 20th century. Fire warded off the wandering spirits of ancestors, those who meant harm -- or was that done to protect innocent wandering spirits from the deeds of the living?

_*Bending The Boyne*_


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

"...a fascinating account of what happened to the residents of the once-isolated island at the beginning of the Bronze Age. " Historical Novel Society online review, November 2011.

Bending the Boyne: A Novel of Ancient Ireland explores the clash of cultures when bronze-using warrriors arrive in ancient Eire. A totally fresh look at ancient Ireland.
Based on new theories of the origins of Celts. To paraphrase Yeats , set your head on fire. 

Quality paperback 350 pp, and new on Kindle and Nook at $2.99


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

News flash ( You always wanted to know this) : Newgrange has only one passage and chamber,
based on a recent scan of the mound using noninvasive techniques.

http://www.meathchronicle.ie/news/meatheast/articles/2011/11/09/4007577-groundbreaking-technology-shows-no-second-chamber-at-newgrange/

_Bending The Boyne's _ FB Wall page has updates like this. Stay tuned !


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Winter solstice. Did the ancients greet it with music?

Musical instruments found on Eire from 4,000 years ago and forward -- great video clip : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4t8ap5KXqQ&feature=share

The early wooden pipes shown in the video's opening segment 
appear at page 69 and again at p. 262, in


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

CONGRATS to _*Bending The Boyne * _ for completing its virtual tour at last,

and having *800 plus * Facebook fans. The Wall page on FB is used as a blog for relevant updates and tidbits re: the Atlantic Bronze Age.

*Less than one month to go * for the big event, Winter Solstice. See why the Boyne mounds, a UN World Heritage site, have over 200,000 annual visitors.

350 pages quality paperback, and via Kindle/Nook/apps:


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the earliest setting I've seen around here for historical fiction.  
Looks well-researched and fascinating!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Steverino said:


> This is the earliest setting I've seen around here for historical fiction.
> Looks well-researched and fascinating!


Thanks very much !

And here is a charming man from county Sligo to riff on the myths, pagan imagery, and matters related to the solstice and the reborn sun, 
" Ireland is a woman and ...the world is a woman..."

Watch this to the ending : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1tV1_wgKFI&feature=youtu.be

PS) Ireland/EU residents wanting print version can also check IrishBooksDirect


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Spectacular photos of winter solstice at _Bru na Boinne _

HERE : http://www.newgrange.com/webcast.htm

and via youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNVIw061vJ4


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

The *winter solstice sunrise * at Newgrange will be streamed live on www.heritageireland.ie and www.rte.ie from 8:30am on Wednesday 21st (sunrise is just before 9am). It will also be available on the RTÉ News app for iPhone http://www.rte.ie/extra/apps.html --- Note the time is 8:30 AM per Ireland's time zone. Eastern time zone in the USA is behind by five (5 ) hourrs. Calculate based on your location.

US residents may be able to watch a video re-play.

Want to brew-your-own for winter solstice? Try that in a Bronze Age _fulacht fiadh _ ( pronounced foolahk fee ah) --

See http://www.archaeology.org/1201/letter/fulacht_fiadh_ale_bronze_age_ireland.html 
*
For these ancients, a feast probably was literally a sacrament of life. The reborn winter solstice sun showed the ancients that spring's bounty would return.

Boyne solstice feast*: 
Smoked salmon, smoked haddock
Dried apples stewed with fresh or dried swan 
Wild boar, venison, joint of beef ; boiled or roasted
Meal cakes of finely ground hazelnuts, seeds, and grains, sweetened with honey
Soft white cheese, sweet butter
Mead* and herbal infusions

* "Mead distilled sparkling, its praise is everywhere."
From Welsh myth, Song to Mead

Happy holidays, and thanks for good steady sales in print and via Kindle, occasional bumps to the "top 100" via Kindle.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Readers, to get the flavor of this novel, check out the first post at page one of this thread.

Link to winter solstice 2011 and other info -- see the FB Wall page for _*Bending The Boyne * _, which gets archaeology updates and other Irish tidbits from time to time. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bending-The-Boyne/192198197473429#

Dowth solstice sunset 2011 can be viewed here: http://www.newgrange.com/.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

A fire in the head -- to paraphrase Yeats. New concepts of the Bronze Age for a new year, in a title enjoying steady sales.

: Why were the great Boyne passage mounds abandoned at 2200 BCE?

Quality print version and via Kindle/Nook/apps. 
No giveaways, no gimmicks.

BENDING THE BOYNE: A novel of ancient Ireland


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

_Der geschmiedete Himmel_: the forged heaven.

Called the *Nebra sky disk * for the locale where it was found (looted, then recovered), this bronze disk may hold the oldest known representation of the cosmos. Well, the oldest known to date on this rock out from the sun, anyway. And in _*Bending The Boyne * _ you can read more about that disk, something useful made of bronze when most bronze was being hammered into swords.

See post Jan 13th 2012 on Lisa Yarde's fine blog, Unusual Historicals

http://unusualhistoricals.blogspot.com/2012/01/historys-mysteries-nebra-sky-disk.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Two speaking engagements in February re: the early Atlantic Bronze Age,

and cruising toward St Paddy's Day in March.

***Join the 1,000 fans on FB for *Bending The Boyne*.***


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Over 1,100 FaceBook fans for _*Bending The Boyne*_. Many thanks!

Here is recent material from a website that integrates the O'Kelly excavation at Newgrange/_Bru na Boinne _ passage mound with the earliest Irish myths and later literature, in a similar fashion to this novel. 
http://www.voicesfromthedawn.com/?p=50

If you're looking for a novel that is cutting edge rather than another "druid" fantasy or another re-hash of Irish myth, look no further.

"...*Bang-on with the latest archaeological debates*." Peter Clark, MIFA, Director, Canterbury Archaeological Trust (UK).


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Sincere thanks to bloggers -- how would we get out the word ?

Recent great reviews of _*Bending The Boyne*_

On *Minding Spot* blog -- http://mindingspot.blogspot.com/2012/02/bending-boyne-by-js-dunn.html

and on

*That's What She Read * -- http://www.thatswhatsheread.net/2012/02/review-bending-boyne-by-j-s-dunn.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Headed for 1400 F-Book fans by St Pat's Day, March 17. Once again, our deep gratitude for support here, F-Book, and reader sites like Goodreads and Librarything.

Without this access, the titles from small publishers would be drowned in a sea of ads and hype paid for by the Big 6 publishers ---- who want to dumb down your reading experience and up the cost to you.

So hang in there for the ride (so to speak ! ) and please tell friends if you've enjoyed _*Bending The Boyne*_ !

_ Go raibh mile maith agat_.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Just for fun, a clip of *megalithic rugby*, in a promo from BBC TV :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao0YgIW0JHQ&feature=related


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

the Full Irish means an Irish breakfast of : Clonakilty pudding ( black sausage), white sausage, rasher of bacon, 2 eggs, toast, grilled tomato and mushrooms.

It is a grand antidote to a *full* St. Patrick's Day.

* * *

_BENDING THE BOYNE_ for St. Patrick's Day and spring equinox -- Find your inner astronomer at the great Boyne passage mounds.

Excellent trade reviews and customer reviews; winner Next Generation Award, historical fiction 2011.

Quality paperback, 350 pages, and also via Kindle/Nook/apps at 4.99. 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland 
#14 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Great _craic _ this weekend,

hope all enjoyed their St. Patrick's Day wherever it found you !


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

The lull after St. Patrick's weekend --- game of chess, anyone ?

Now 2,000+ FB fans
and still in top 100 lists, print version (350 pp) and Kindle/apps.

Time for some Sunday afternoon reading.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Soon to be Easter weekend.

Time for a stroll to the Post Office.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Notified this week that _*Bending The Boyne * _ is a finalist for ForeWord 's Book Of The Year awards, in historical fiction. The awards are announced at the ALA (American Library Association) convention, held this year in June.

Also a finalist is _*Eromenos*_, the second launch title from Seriously Good Books, the new small press for quality historical fiction.

Seriously Good Books, aptly named it seems. Not bad at all for a rookie.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations, Bronzeage. Very well done, indeed.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Linda !

Noticed the other day on a website for Astronomy Ireland, that Eire has more astronomy fans per capita than any other nation.

After 5,000 plus years, that's pretty obsessive. Good on 'em.

http://www.astronomy.ie/ -- *Astronomy Ireland * website


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

A great reason to travel to Eire next weekend ( as if anyone needs an excuse!)

The *Bealtaine * festival happens in county Meath as it did in prehistoric times -- only then they didn't have amps, speakers, and light show. Just a million stars to watch above.

*Festival Of The Fires* http://www.facebook.com/festivalofthefires

*The tradition of bonfires * has carried into our era, notably in the 19th century when an Angloirish landlord was shot and killed.... And on into the 21st century.

You can watch *bronze-age smelting * in county Kerry,

*Feile na Bealtaine* http://feilenabealtaine.ie/home/event/bronze-casting-umha-aois


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

From *brainpickings.org*, a witty list:

*Oh, My Hand! Scrivening monks' complaints in the margins of vellum manuscripts *

http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/03/21/monk-complaints-manuscripts/

"Now I've written the whole thing... Can I have a drink ! "


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

May 5, 2012: Bealtaine this year included a supermoon due to lunar proximity to earth -- enjoy Irish photog Ken Williams' photo :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=366647446706692&set=a.366639106707526.81487.365673313470772&type=1&theater


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Dover Boat Replica Fails To Launch *

Ancient seafaring -- the hide currach / naomhog vs the Bronze Age plank boat : *try, try again.*

Replica of the Dover plank boat fails to float. See _Bending The Boyne_ at pp 248 -- 250. Our man Cian warned them the new wood plank boat would leak !

*Best wishes to archaeologist Peter Clark on the team's next attempt,* noting that Clark graciously vetted the manuscript for _*Bending The Boyne.*_

See article link: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/east_kent_mercury/news/2012/may/12/bronze_age_boat_replica_fails.aspx


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Will be changing this thread's title when making the most recent post -- this week's post highlights some noninvasive research at the Boyne complex.*

See great photos and article about the laser scan inside Knowth and other mounds at _Bru na Boinne_, by Ken Williams of Ireland, 
at
this
link :

http://blog.shadowsandstone.com/2012/05/20/laser-scanning-the-great-tombs-of-the-boyne-valley/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Forty shades of green ! ( What to read after Fifty Shades Of Gray )

Soon to count 3000 Facebook fans; join them and enter the giveaway. See FB page for BENDING THE BOYNE, award-winning novel of ancient Ireland: http://www.facebook.com/BendingTheBoyne


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Going to Cornwall this summer? The *4000+ year old bronze "sky disk"*, the oldest known astronomy tool to date from northern Europe,
features in a maritime archaeology exhibit there through September 30 2012 --

and that bronze disk features in _*BENDING THE BOYNE.*_

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Bronze-Age-sea/story-15858299-detail/story.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks to targeting, the FB page now has over 3,000 fans who are more or less active, reply/share posts, and send questions.

*UP with ForeWord Reviews* for its annual *Book Of The Year Award * *judged competition for small publisher and self-pub titles.* Winners to be announced at the ALA convention June 23, 2012. Seriously Good Books, publisher, is proud to have two finalist titles in this year's competition, EROMENOS ( literary) by Melanie McDonald

and BENDING THE BOYNE ( historical fiction) by J.S. Dunn.

For updates re: archaeology finds from the Atlantic Bronze age, *see * https://www.facebook.com/BendingTheBoyne


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Suimmer solstice approaches [ in the northern hemisphere ].

See what solstice was like at *2200 BCE* -----------


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

In contrast to the summer solstice, a celebration of light,

is the darkness shown by recent vandalism to the *Lia Fail,* the standing stone at Tara that had stood inviolate for over 4,000 years.

I*s nothing sacred these days?*

http://www.thejournal.ie/condemnation-for-suspected-vandalism-of-tara-national-monument-485727-Jun2012/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Bang-on, fresh, cutting edge concepts * of the Bronze Age and when a Gaelic identity began.

Speaking of *cutting edge,* here is a unique bronze craftsman, Neil Burridge, and who gracioiusly vetted an early draft of _*Bending The Boyne*_ . See his gorgeous bronze swords on:
http://www.bronze-age-swords.com/intro.htm

The author hopes to visit Cornwall later this summer and spend time with Burridge,
whose knowledge of this important area for the Atlantic Bronze Age is encyclopedic.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

...The second novel ( not a sequel) is set at 1600 BCE, another period of Big Changes in the north Atlantic.

Planning this summer's research trip takes long hours, and part of that planning is where to stay. The traveling to sites of great antiquity takes one well off the beaten path. It requires hiking through pastures, up hillsides and/or mountains, and slogging into a bog on occasion.

Where to stay in the evening after a 10 or 12 hour day of hunting megaliths ?  The answer is, the very best place you can afford. Not the time to stay in a bargain-rate place and wake up stiff and hungry the next morning. Look for country house hotels with dinner and breakfast options, a web hookup, excellent linens, and helpful staff.

Examples in Spain: _paradores _ Cangas de Onis, or Sto. Estevo, in northern Spain/Galicia.
http://www.paradores-spain.com/spain/pcangasonis.html
http://www.paradores-spain.com/spain/pstestevo.html

Ireland, Cornwall, and Brittany (France) have excellent small hotels in historic properties and where you receive individualized service.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

An ancient gold rush, and loyalty faces off against greed.



Featured on megalithicportal.co.uk . 3,250+ FBook fans.

Excellent trade reviews and customer reviews; winner Next Generation Award, historical fiction 2011. Listed for a Foreword Award.

Quality paperback, 350 pages, and also via Kindle/Nook/apps. 
Six months on Amazon's top 100 lists, currently:
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks to a reader for the latest astute review on Amazon ---and best wishes for that trip to Ireland!

KOBO : Bending The Boyne is now available via Kobo.

AUDIO: Coming soon, the audiobook narrated by Irish native Tim G. Reynolds.

See updates on FBook, https://www.facebook.com/BendingTheBoyne


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

_Away with the faeries. _

That is to say, still planning which sites to visit in September, and decided to take the *ferry* between NW Brittany and Cornwall. 


Thanks to those who've stopped by on Facebook, also. Slow week for archaeology news, except a 6000 year old yew-wood bow found in NE Spain. Right where it should be.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

A reader commented on the FB fan page *Bending The Boyne*:

"_This was one of the most interesting books I have read this year. I recommend it to all because there is something for everyone to like especially if you like history._"

And this week an article about this novel, and the origin of "Celts",
will appear in IrishAmerican publications in NYC, Chicago, and San Francisco.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Just for fun, on this final day of 2012 Olympics, *a video that went viral, 
with a faux--Irish commentator covering a [ not official after all ] sailing event :

http://www.irishcentral.com/sport/Irish-mock-Olympic-commentary-goes-viral----International-media-doesnt-get-the-joke---VIDEO-165394776.html 
*Scroll down on page to video.*


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Audiobook trailer ! Coming soon, _*Bending The Boyne *_in audiobook form on *Audible.com* and related vendors.

*Hear it here, *complete with opening _bodhran _drum : http://soundcloud.com/brick-shop/bending-the-boyne-audiobook-1


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Many thanks to *Tim Gerard Reynolds and Brick Shop Audio*, who this week wrote the following:

"We are very excited about this project ...You have written a modern classic..."

Audiobook trailer ! Coming soon, _Bending The Boyne_ in audiobook form on Audible.com and related vendors.
*Hear it here, complete with opening bodhran drum :*

http://soundcloud.com/brick-shop/bending-the-boyne-audiobook-1


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks to *Bellinter House * http://www.bellinterhouse.com/, and *Michael Fox of BOYNE VALLEY TOURS*, for 3 excellent days in Meath hiking at Tara, the hill of Slane, and numerous sites.

On to 2 lovely days in a private villa along the river Barrow in Eire's sunny SE.

Today it's ever onward. Ferry to Brittany and then, a good few days of tracking the middle and late Bronze Age sites which are generally less visible than earlier megaliths...


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Interviewed recently by producer from a national TV series, more later.

Many humorous stories from latest three week trek in Ireland, Brittany(France), and lovely windswept Cornwall.

Ehm, about Cornwall. Think 30 to 60 mph winds and pelting rain. In September. And trying to pour a bronze sword in a repro Bronze Age "roundhouse".

And a stingy B&B hostess who rations your heat and electricity. Had brought my own coffee and advised the hostess to hold off on making sausages and bacon every morning, figuring that savings might excite the hosts and I'd get more heat in the converted stone byre that they were gouging for in British pounds as if it were Belle Epoque splendor ( like that enjoyed in Falmouth at a grand dame of hotels, to see a Bronze Age exhibit at the Maritime Museum).

But on the second morning the hostess announced, 
_You didn't eat your tomato yesterday. *No tomato for you !*_

...Might be my last trip to lovely Cornwall.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

News this week, a gold find in the Wicklow/Wexford area by a commercial mining concern. Let's hope it is not allowed to rip up the lovely eastern mountains.

If you've read *Bending The Boyne*, then you know the hidden gold is a don't ask, don't tell proposition: 4000-plus years later, the exact location of Eire's fabled gold is still a secret.

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Ireland-site-for-next-gold-rush-Prospectors-find-encouraging-quantities-in-Wexford-171144641.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

_*Bending The Boyne *_ and the author appear later this week at *iBAM! Chicago Oct 12-14*

with noted authors Morgan Llewelyn, Colum McCann, and Mary Pat Kelly, celebrating Irish books, arts, music. Doing a reading and attending the black-tie award dinner. Fun.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Can report that iBAM! , Chicago's festival of Irish books, arts, and music, was great *craic.*

For those with the new Kindle Fire or audio-synch capability, and others,
don't forget that _*Bending The Boyne*_ is available via Audible.com

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B00993IWZE&qid=1350836836&sr=1-1


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Excellent BBC clip via Youtube of the bronze casting process for a sword or spearhead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEWIuyeNp2k

And the excellent review just out from megalithic.co.uk for _*Bending The Boyne*_ :

http://www.megalithic.co.uk/article.php?sid=2146414120


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

The Library At The End Of The Universe -- Nov. 1st, new review of _*Bending The Boyne*_.
Thank you !

http://libraryendofuniverse.blogspot.com/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Winter solstice and the birth of Aengus the Fair in the oldest myths of Western Europe.

Celebrate winter solstice with _*BENDING THE BOYNE*_. Eire's first gold rush, when loyalty faces off against greed.

Next Generation Indie Award, 2011, historical fiction. 350 quality pages print; also Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and audiobook. 3550+ FBook fans on an active page with regular posts.
https://www.facebook.com/BendingTheBoyne


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Naked and alone: Connery the Great.* A new short story of the Atlantic Bronze Age, based on archaeology + western Europe's oldest myths. A top Vine reviewer gives it 5 stars. FREE historical fiction on Nov 18, 1 day.
Read it, share the link. 
Exclusively Kindle : http://www.amazon.com/Connery-Great-short-story-ebook/dp/B00A6J6GJ4/

From the author of _*Bending The Boyne*_, novel of ancient Ireland. 11 consecutive months in paid Top 100 lists.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Strong sales over first month for the new short, _*Connery The Great.*_

*Bending The Boyne *continues on top 100 paid lists.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

OLDER THAN THE PYRAMIDS, AND STONEHENGE

http://powerfulplaces.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/a-spectacular-winter-solstice-at-newgrange-ireland/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

happy New Year !


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

IF you or friends are irish-american , spread the word about this fresh take on ancient Eire.

Staying power on Amazon:  12 months in paid top 100 lists,  not freebie/Select or .99 deals .

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#36 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Also golf. So today,  thank the Irish & Scots, Welsh & Manx & possibly the Cornish,

whether you are vegged out in front of the tube for the Superbowl
or playing a round of Sunday golf.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Now available, the eminent Barry Cunliffe's newest nonfiction volume, BRITAIN BEGINS, is an excellent companion to the novel BENDING THE BOYNE.

Sir Cunliffe's engaging style lays out the updated thinking on when and where Gaelic language and culture began: in the Isles in the third millennium BCE
( but sure, didn't Cunliffe use an unfortunate title. Could have titled it HIBERNIA BEGINS. Or, The Isles Begin. *etc*).

http://www.amazon.com/Britain-Begins-Barry-Cunliffe/dp/0199609330/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing else to say, is there.

Meanwhile, check out this link. One of the impressive " prehistoric" gold objects in Bending The Boyne (see Part II).

The Mold Gold Cape
http://www.bbc.co.uk/ahistoryoftheworld/about/transcripts/episode19/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

This title has a long tail for sales --- in both print and Kindle. 

See also the audio version and Whispersync feature via Kindle.

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Europe > Ireland
#25 in Books > History > Europe > Ireland


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Recipes to flavor St. Patrick's Day, and notice the absence of corned beef!

And please don't drizzle creme de menthe onto Irish coffee!

http://www.worldirish.com/story/24188-36-of-best-irish-recipes-to-try-out-this-st-patricks-day


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Viking artifact,

"...The Oseburg 'Buddha'. Sitting in the lotus position, this stylised human figure forms part of an ornate wooden bucket found on the Oseberg Viking ship burial in Norway. The bucket most likely originated in Ireland as the decorative motifs on the 'Buddha' are paralleled in Irish art work most noticeably The Book of Durrow. This suggests that bucket may represent booty captured during a Viking raid on Ireland. - Read more at: "

http://irisharchaeology.ie/2012/09/the-oseberg-viking-ship-burial/#sthash.t0lqymeD.dpuf


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Connery The Great*, short story set at 1600 BCE with Author's Note

Based on one of western Europe's oldest myths, *Togail Bruidhne da Derg*

*Free Today, March 17 *
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

From the FBook page *Bending The Boyne*, now at 3660+ engaged fans.

"...Speaking of Vikings (via the History Channel), see image below from Dublin's National Museum.
VIKING SWORDS

These fantastic Viking swords, now displayed in National Museum of Ireland, Dublin, were discovered alongside warrior burials in Kilmainham, Dublin.

Lá Fhéile Naomh Pádraig Sona Duit

Photo courtesy http://www.irisharchaeology.ie/


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

It's official. J S Dunn will be speaking in June at the History Festival of Ireland, county Carlow. Please share with others who may be interested ---

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-History-Festival-of-Ireland/298089060237150


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

*Recent author appearances at national events:

iBAM Chicago (2012, USA)
History Festival of Ireland (2013, Ireland)
Historical Novel Society (2013, USA)*


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats to BOD [ Brian O Driscoll] and Ireland's winning rugby team for their win in Paris.

And happy St Patrick's Day to all !


----------

